

Lego mindstorms ev3 - stewie2
http://www.engadget.com/2013/01/07/lego-mindstorms-ev3-arrives-tailored-for-mobile-apps/

======
picklefish
CNET has a bit of a longer writeup
[http://ces.cnet.com/8301-34441_1-57562323/get-ready-to-
progr...](http://ces.cnet.com/8301-34441_1-57562323/get-ready-to-program-
legos-mindstorms-ev3-robots-are-here/)

